# Photo of a Golden Eye with Pigmentary Uveitis



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Forwarded to my vet. Thanks!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks, Linda. Golden owners need to be informed of PU.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh, wow. I had no idea. Thank you for posting!


----------



## DeAnn (Jan 27, 2018)

*Pigmentary uveitis*

My golden girl, Savanna, was diagnosed last Thanksgiving, 11/17, with pigmentary uveitis. She has several eye meds; diclofenac sodium 3 x week, prednisolone acetate once daily, Atropine 3 x week. Does anyone have ongoing experience with this disease? In the last week or so she has not been eating as well as usual (although she does eat - just less) has somewhat increased thirst - which I've read can occur due to medications. But yesterday and today seems very tired and listless. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with this disease and has encountered these symptoms.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Your post is a few days old, I'm wondering if you've had Savanna checked by your regular vet? It could be something unrelated. However, she could be experiencing eye pain from glaucoma from the PU so perhaps a trip to the ophthalmologist would be in order. These goldens are so stoic and really hide their pain until it's really bad.


My Flirty lost both of her eyes to the glaucoma from PU. In retrospect, we noticed a definite change in her behavior shortly before her pressures spiked. We didn't think that was the cause at first but a trip to the eye doc confirmed the glaucoma was there and we couldn't do anything else to stop it. So if it were me, I'd have her checked by both your regular vet and the ophthalmologist.


Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree more Golden owners need to know about PU.

Our Nellie had it. We don't know how long she had it. I knew her eyes didn't look right and her behavior was off. The vet (we used to go to) would just say she has old dog eyes. We took her to an ophthalmologist and he said she had PU. I had never heard of it. Long story short, she was put on all the meds and had her pressures monitored closely. Her one eye never responded to the drugs and they injected it with something to basically kill the eye. It was that or remove the eye. She was basically blind in her remaining eye but they were able to keep the pressure in check and we got things pretty well stabilized. Not long after that, the poor old girl died. Nasal cancer.

As I recall, the ophthalmologist said PU can be very painful. I think from the pressure? He said similar to migraines.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My breeder's contract requires us to get an opthamologist exam at a certain age, maybe 4 years old. I think it is a good requirement.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

cwag said:


> My breeder's contract requires us to get an opthamologist exam at a certain age, maybe 4 years old. I think it is a good requirement.


4 years old is way too late. Every year they should get an exam. Start at 1year or younger. 4 years and you’ve missed a lot already.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

DeAnn said:


> My golden girl, Savanna, was diagnosed last Thanksgiving, 11/17, with pigmentary uveitis. She has several eye meds; diclofenac sodium 3 x week, prednisolone acetate once daily, Atropine 3 x week. Does anyone have ongoing experience with this disease? In the last week or so she has not been eating as well as usual (although she does eat - just less) has somewhat increased thirst - which I've read can occur due to medications. But yesterday and today seems very tired and listless. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with this disease and has encountered these symptoms.


My Cody had PU with secondary glaucoma. After months of drops, he eventually had to have his eye removed after the eye pressure reached 40. They say the dog feels like a migraine. Cody acted like your Savanna - tired and listless. What is her eye pressure readings?

Here's a picture of Cody's PU.


----------



## Captcas (Oct 5, 2019)

*loss of eyes*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Your post is a few days old, I'm wondering if you've had Savanna checked by your regular vet? It could be something unrelated. However, she could be experiencing eye pain from glaucoma from the PU so perhaps a trip to the ophthalmologist would be in order. These goldens are so stoic and really hide their pain until it's really bad.
> 
> 
> My Flirty lost both of her eyes to the glaucoma from PU. In retrospect, we noticed a definite change in her behavior shortly before her pressures spiked. We didn't think that was the cause at first but a trip to the eye doc confirmed the glaucoma was there and we couldn't do anything else to stop it. So if it were me, I'd have her checked by both your regular vet and the ophthalmologist.
> ...


My golden has just been diagnosed with Pu and my lose her eyes. how did your dog adjust to the loss of her eyes and was her quality of life good in your mind>?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your diagnosis, please take a look at some of the threads I've attached links for, I think it will set your mind at ease as far as the future for your dog and quality of life. We have had a few members who have shared their experiences here and it is gut wrenching for the owners, and not cheap to deal with, but the dogs seem to do fine if the owner stays on top of symptoms and treatment.

I've also attached a link to a facebook group that might be informative for you. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...iscussion/369330-asia-loves-summer-hikes.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...d-your-adult-goldens-yearly-eye-exam-yet.html

https://www.facebook.com/groups/957702154320605/

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...vers/501666-t-cell-lymphoma-cosmos-story.html
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ussion/334273-vet-appointment-today-asia.html
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...sion/354041-update-asias-eyes-not-good-5.html
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...iscussion/376297-asia-enjoying-her-hikes.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...breed-standard/386314-black-blotches-eye.html


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Please feel free to PM me. My girl lost one eye to PU when she was 10. Sorry for your diagnosis


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Please feel free to PM me. My girl lost one eye to PU when she was 10. Sorry for your diagnosis


I couldn't believe how far back I had to go to find those first posts from you - it seems like it couldn't have been that long ago. I remember how devastated you were and what a relief it was to get the surgery and have her do so well. Thank you for opening up here, it means a lot to have your experience to draw on for hope.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

nolefan said:


> I couldn't believe how far back I had to go to find those first posts from you - it seems like it couldn't have been that long ago. I remember how devastated you were and what a relief it was to get the surgery and have her do so well. Thank you for opening up here, it means a lot to have your experience to draw on for hope.


It is good that I can now offer some support and hope and pay it forward for others facing this. I had a great deal of support from Mary, Flirty's mom who had gone through it before Asia as well as the emotional support of so many of you on the forum. There is hope!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know if it is too late, but Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue is sponsoring an eye testing clinic on October 27, 2019. The event takes place in Olympia, WA and you must contact EGRR for your appointment time. If interested go to their site and instructions on what to do will be on their page.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JDandBigAm said:


> I don't know if it is too late, but Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue is sponsoring an eye testing clinic on October 27, 2019. The event takes place in Olympia, WA and you must contact EGRR for your appointment time. If interested go to their site and instructions on what to do will be on their page.


I love seeing this kind of information posted here, you might consider starting it's own thread so that people not following this thread might see it. Thank you for posting it.


----------

